# F1 2012 - Driving Force GT SETUPS



## Kusarr (28. Juni 2013)

hallo,

habe mal wieder mein DFGT rausgeholt, damit ich F1 2012 zocken kann.

Hab inzwischen gut ne Stunde dran rumgeschraubt, damit das Fahrgefühl passt (echt nervig, das alles einzustellen)

Hab nun folgende Settings:

Logitech Profiler:
- Drehbereich: 900°
- Zentrierfeder: 22%

Ingame:
- Spiel: 1%
- Sättigung: 69%
- Linearität: 9%
FFB:
- Umwelt: 30%
- Stärke: 50%
- Widerstand: 40%

Also da Lenkrad dreht sich schon mal korrekt mit dem im Spiel mit. Jedoch passt das Fahrgefühl noch nicht ganz, also die Schwergängigkeit. Es geht vor allem in der Mitte noch zu leicht, sollte etwas schwergängiger gehen.
Jedoch hab ich ingame mal Widerstand auf 100% gemacht und es hat sich eig nix geändert.
Muss ich Zentrierstärke im Profiler da anpassen? (mach jetz erst mal Pause vom Einstellen, drum frag ich in der Zwischenzeit mal euch)

Was sin eure Settings?


----------



## Tuneup (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
im Logitech Profiler hab ich glaub ich alles auf Standard. (Starte ihn aber auch nicht mehr da er meine Spiele teils zum Absturz bringt, weiß daher nicht ob diese Einstellungen überhaupt irgendwas beeinflussen)

Und Ingame siehts so aus:

Lenkradspiel: 5%
Lenkradsättigung: 10%
Lenkradlinearität: 80%

Gas- sowie Bremsspiel: 15%
Gas- sowie Bremssättigung: 0%

Und 200° Drehbereich.

Bin aber selbst noch nicht ganz zufrieden damit. Werde dein Setup mal testen.


----------



## Kusarr (4. Juli 2013)

Lenkradlinearität 80???? xD ... das klingt sehr komisch. Kann man dann überhaupt noch lenken? Finde bei ca. 10% is das gerade-aus fahren recht angenehm und man trotzdem noch durch kleine Bewegungen die Richutng korrigieren. 80 scheint mir sehr hoch ^^

Deine Sättigung probier ich mal aus. manchmal wird glaub mein Fuß schwer und dann brems ich permanent während em gas geben, weil ichs pedal leicht antipp ^^

bin inzwischen ganz zufrieden. habe nur noch die 3 werte: Umwelt: 30%; Stärke: 50%; Widerstand: 40% um max 10 nach oben/unten verändert, das muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Tuneup (4. Juli 2013)

Bei mir sind die Lenkbewegung Ingame ziemlich 1:1 identisch mit meinem Lenkrad. 
Du hast wirklich 900° Lenkeinschlag? Das ist ja gekurbel ohne Ende


----------



## Kusarr (4. Juli 2013)

900° mit einer Lenkradsättigung von 69% ergibt eine identische Lenkbewegung 
klar, mann kann auch 200° einstellen mit einer anderen Sättigung, da kommt das selbe bei raus.

Deine Lenkradlinearität irritiert hier schon eher ^^


----------



## Tuneup (4. Juli 2013)

Ich muss sagen das ich noch nicht wirklich kapiert habe was was ist. Mein Setup ist durch Trial&Error entstanden 
Aber ich lenke 100° nach links und rechts und das deckt sich auch mit dem was ich im Spiel sehe.


----------



## Kusarr (5. Juli 2013)

Lenkradlinearität bestimmt, ab wieviel Grad deiner Lenkbewegung das ingame umgesetzt wird. sprich, dass man nicht bei jeder kleinsten Bewegung sich bewegt. bei dir kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gut läuft. 80%, dann müsstest du ja mind. 15-20° drehen, bis da was passiert O.o


----------

